# Phoenix Gold Ti2 1600.5



## B5I8 (Feb 7, 2009)

BNIB Phoenix Gold Ti2 1600.5 Amplifier. Not my listing, just think it's a very good deal.

Phoenix Gold Ti21600.5 Class D 5-Channel 1600w Car Amplifier 500w RMS Amp 609098804851 | eBay


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Good amp. I love my SD1300.5 and the Ti has more full range power. Price is a little high though. I've seen nice condition used ones for $350 shipped.


----------

